# BarkyCat



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello all.
I was asked to post this by Alex (Byudzai)
It is a thank you gift for Alex made by me.
I made this after specifically asking him if I could copy his design as a thank you for his kindness and generosity.
I present to you my version of the magnificently designed FlatCat. All credit for the design goes to Alex. This is my version of his FlatCat which I called the BarkyCat.

Burgandy pearl kirinite scales. Brass liners. Green glow kirinite core. Sanded to 7000 grit and then polished with a soft cloth and Renaissance wax


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning dude. Rolls Royce quality.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Hoochie Mamma.....that is one gorgeous Cat!

I can only dream of having skills to make something like that.

Phenomenal.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

WOW!!! That is unbelievable!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like it's sculpted from Italian Marble!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Going...Going...GONE! He hit that completely outta th' park! :banana:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Holly Cow!that is totally off the hook! Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

That leave me breathless!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Barky Bow, You are a rarer artist! :king:

:wave:

Rip


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, that's amazing.

I don't know whether the attachment for bands is your invention or not, but I like it. It looks like two smileys next to each other


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

stej said:


> Oh, that's amazing.
> I don't know whether the attachment for bands is your invention or not, but I like it. It looks like two smileys next to each other


Hi stej 
Thank you for the compliments.
The attachment method and design is all the art of Alex (Byudzai on the forum)
I made this copying his design so all credit is his.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I had to come back for another look! It is awesome!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is magnificent!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great shooter, looks amazing.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats cool


----------



## Cisco (Aug 9, 2016)

What a fantastic shooter. Love it!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

That's a gorgeous slingshot

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Sparx (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful slungshots.


----------

